# Show Before Squat-life Seattle.



## JonnyNothings (May 24, 2011)

Hello there StP. Wanted to give you a heads up of an excellent show happening on Sunday the 29th at 7pm at Autonomia Seattle. The line up is Hail Seizures, Butt Lumps, Dirty Commies, One Monster After Another, Mickey Love and myself playing with a band called "Like A Real Band" The location is 600 24th ave South in the Central District of Seattle. Yes the event is titled as Squat-life and yes after this show we will be opening one up for when real fun starts. So the show is there at 7pm then around 10pm we will begin all the festivities. Hope to see you all there or at least at Folk-life.Autonomia | A Radical Social Space in Seattle


----------



## plagueship (May 27, 2011)

do you really think opening an abandoned building for a one-night party counts as "squatting"?


----------



## The Silent Lamb (May 27, 2011)

I saw the dirty commies at folklife last year and since then they've become one of my favorites. I need to go. It's been my goal for a year straight now to bang the banjo player.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jun 7, 2011)

plagueship said:


> do you really think opening an abandoned building for a one-night party counts as "squatting"?


 

jesus some people just dont know how to party


----------

